

GPipe: A functional graphics API for programmable GPUs - modeless
http://hackage.haskell.org/package/GPipe-1.0.0

======
unwind
Amazing that someone would create something that sounds that cool, and still
fail to include an example showing how it's used, front and center on the root
page. :(

~~~
cmars232
I was also looking for an example. I'd like to play with it, but I'm not
exactly an OpenGL or Haskell wizard.

------
kuda
Demo time!

------
tumult
I don't say this often:

Whoah.

